# Coolant Flush



## eyegetr (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a 2007 Sentra S. I just bought the prestone flush and fill coolant kit.
I can't locate the inlet heater hose I need to install the Tee connector? Can anyone tell me where this hose is or a diagram?
Thanks


----------

